# Sileighty or 15-80 Questions..



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Hi. 
If I have a 240 FastBack/180, and I do a 15-80 conversion (or a SilEighty conversion for that matter) can I then use S15 body kit parts? (At least for the front end)? As I understand it, a 15-80 conversion requires both fenders, hood, bumper and headlights.. That would seem to imply (to me at least) that any S15 Silvia body kits (Such as TopSecret's) would work on the front end since it's that of an S15 anyway.. Or am I wrong? Just trying to get a feel for this as I have an opportunity to buy a 240/180 with a blown engine for VERY cheep. Unfortunately it's a base SX and not an SE, but for under $300 how can I complain? 

This brings me to another question: Is there any SERIOUS disadvantage to having a non-SE 240SX? That is, I know the SE had the options of having 5-bolt hubs (on S14's I think, not sure on the S13) and the VLSD as well as the Super-HICAS option. I'm just curious if it was just added features that can be either replaced with after-market parts (300Z hubs and after-market LSD) or if there are other inherent differences between a 240SX and 240SX SE? If it’s additional features bolted on, then I should be good to go. If there's other major differences that can't be easily/cheaply reproduced using after-market bolt-on's, then I might just spend more $$ now and get into an SE from the get-go. I know of 2 SE fastbacks (one is a '91 the other is a '92) within decent distances that are equipped with MT's and both even have the Super-HiCAS option as well. One is in NY and has no motor (and does have hatch issues with rust) and the other is not too far from here and is in better shape, but the dealer is asking $5K for that one. 

I know some of these are basic questions, but I did search already (spent the last 2 days searching here and online to be exact) and haven't found the exact answers to these specific questions yet. The second one is more of a confirmation, while the first I'm just not sure one way or another on. I don't know if the S15 conversions out there for 180's just APPEAR like S15 front ends, or if they (measurement wise) are the same exact as the OEM S15 Silvia. I suspect they're the same, since I've seen hints that you can get OEM S15 fenders, bumpers and hoods that bolt on.. But I can't confirm this.

The last question: Does anyone have any working links to US suppliers for the parts necessary to do either a SilEighty or 15-80 conversion? I'd appreciate any input. As for engine swaps, I've already found a few sources such as Mckinney Motorsports and unStable-Hybrids. If this info is already available, could someone be kind enough to point me to it? I've done a considerable amount of searching and I'm not sure if I'm even searching for the right phrases in the right places.. So any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hmm a noob eh?? should i flame?? i'm feeling nice today 

first of all : have you read the sticky yet?? if not, please do 



RB26_not_R26B said:


> Hi.
> If I have a 240 FastBack/180, and I do a 15-80 conversion (or a SilEighty conversion for that matter) can I then use S15 body kit parts? (At least for the front end)? As I understand it, a 15-80 conversion requires both fenders, hood, bumper and headlights.. That would seem to imply (to me at least) that any S15 Silvia body kits (Such as TopSecret's) would work on the front end since it's that of an S15 anyway.. Or am I wrong? Just trying to get a feel for this as I have an opportunity to buy a 240/180 with a blown engine for VERY cheep. Unfortunately it's a base SX and not an SE, but for under $300 how can I complain?


1. if you do a 15-80 conversion, the only s15 body parts you're gonna be able to use are front bumper and hood.
2. s15 front end conversion requires : s15 head lights/bracket, s15 front bumper, s15 fenders, s15 hood, and s15 hood hinges. you will lose bumper support.



> This brings me to another question: Is there any SERIOUS disadvantage to having a non-SE 240SX? That is, I know the SE had the options of having 5-bolt hubs (on S14's I think, not sure on the S13) and the VLSD as well as the Super-HICAS option. I'm just curious if it was just added features that can be either replaced with after-market parts (300Z hubs and after-market LSD) or if there are other inherent differences between a 240SX and 240SX SE? If it’s additional features bolted on, then I should be good to go. If there's other major differences that can't be easily/cheaply reproduced using after-market bolt-on's, then I might just spend more $$ now and get into an SE from the get-go. I know of 2 SE fastbacks (one is a '91 the other is a '92) within decent distances that are equipped with MT's and both even have the Super-HiCAS option as well. One is in NY and has no motor (and does have hatch issues with rust) and the other is not too far from here and is in better shape, but the dealer is asking $5K for that one.


1. no there is not. the only disadvantage is 5lug and possibly hicas/vlsd



> I know some of these are basic questions, but I did search already (spent the last 2 days searching here and online to be exact) and haven't found the exact answers to these specific questions yet. The second one is more of a confirmation, while the first I'm just not sure one way or another on. I don't know if the S15 conversions out there for 180's just APPEAR like S15 front ends, or if they (measurement wise) are the same exact as the OEM S15 Silvia. I suspect they're the same, since I've seen hints that you can get OEM S15 fenders, bumpers and hoods that bolt on.. But I can't confirm this.


they will not be a straight bolt on and i recommend that a shop does this conversion. if you have the knowledge for a DIY, know yourself out. i'm sure you know that this conversion will cost you about 3,000$



> The last question: Does anyone have any working links to US suppliers for the parts necessary to do either a SilEighty or 15-80 conversion? I'd appreciate any input. As for engine swaps, I've already found a few sources such as Mckinney Motorsports and unStable-Hybrids. If this info is already available, could someone be kind enough to point me to it? I've done a considerable amount of searching and I'm not sure if I'm even searching for the right phrases in the right places.. So any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


www.jspec.com
www.phase2motortrend.com
www.courtesyparts.com

i would not recommend buying "s15 conversion kits" from VIS or something along those lines.

jw..what engine are you planning to swap in??


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

*Thanks!*

-My replies have been posted in RED in order to set them apart from the kind responses of vsp3c. 



vsp3c said:


> hmm a noob eh?? should i flame?? i'm feeling nice today
> 
> first of all : have you read the sticky yet?? if not, please do
> 
> ...


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

*Damn, forgot this one:*

As mentioned above, the 4-lug to 5-lug conversion: Have any of you ever tried SignalAuto's conversion kit? Or Attain's kit? Supposedly they bolt onto the S13 Spindles in front so there's no re-drilling or anything involved. The rears I'm not so sure on, since the article from NissanMag involved using the 300Z's aluminum rear sections. For now I'm not quite that worried about shaving that extra 8lbs or so off the rear of the car, I'm just trying to get it up to spec. If I decide to professionally race it later, I'll replace them then.  Anyway, any input on either of these methods of hub conversion would be appreciated as would any source for either option. I've found a source for the SignalAuto hubs, but they're running ~$450/set. The Attain one, I'm not so sure on. RBMotoring carries Attain parts, so they might be the source for that option. Thanks again.

Here are the links as I have them currently:
ImportFan

Thanks.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

- vq35de.. interesting but seems hard 
- rb's aren't that bad.. after all, they do come out of skylines 
- i love sr's :idhitit:
- 20b.. that would be sick!!!! no pistons? no problem 
- i don't like "conversion kits" in general.. because places like VIS and GTP makes copies of copies of the originals. the fit may not be OEM (but even reputable aftermarket companies often can't match OEM fitment) and there's always the worry of the quality of the item. i'm sure some people have bought them and are perfectly satisfied with them. i'm just a 15 year old..what do i know??  you make the choice :thumbup:
- here's a thread on 5lug conversions
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=29272&highlight=5lug


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

"Yes, I understand it'd be on the steep side, I'm just looking at my options atm. After looking around I think I might do a pure Sileighty (if any) conversion to the front. I've grown to like the S13's Skyline-esque headlights."

um...just so you know, the s15 conversion AND s13 conversion are both silvia conversions and will both make your fastback a sil80(unless you dont have the 180 tails)

i dont know a whole lot about skylines, but i can tell you this much...they have nothing to do with s13 lights. the s13 lights are projector headlights from the s13 silvias.although watch out when ur doing the s13 conversion cause not all lights are projectors...i think the older ones werent projectors...
btw, whats the point in doing the s15 conversion if your going to do the s13 one later anyways? i think thats a massive waste of cash...


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Kelso said:


> "Yes, I understand it'd be on the steep side, I'm just looking at my options atm. After looking around I think I might do a pure Sileighty (if any) conversion to the front. I've grown to like the S13's Skyline-esque headlights."
> 
> um...just so you know, the s15 conversion AND s13 conversion are both silvia conversions and will both make your fastback a sil80(unless you dont have the 180 tails)
> 
> ...



-Thanks for the projector heads up.  As for the Skyline, no, the S13 has NOTHING to do with the R32 Skyline, but the front of the S13 sort of resembles the R32 in style (they don't look the same, but they resemble one another.. sort of like the V35 Skyline & the 350Z do now). As for both? Wasn't planning on doing both. It was either going to be leave the 180SX stock front end wise, or do one of the Silvia conversions mentioned before (15-80 or Sileighty). But I haven't found a 'kit' as mentioned above that looked worth the price of it.. So if I do a Sileighty it'll be with original S13 parts to one degree or another. Still don't know.

As for the 20B swap, yes that WOULD be sick.. Though more likely than not, would require some special sub-frame of the sort made by Pettite Racing for their FD 20B swap .. (just because we're on the 'sick' topic, their 20B transplant into an FD RX7 costs $30,000). 

Anyway, thanks to all who've posted so far for the info.  I appreciate it all.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nissan never made a sil80. it was a different company


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

yea its like Kids Heart or something that made them....but tons of people have the conversions done


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

have u seen scoot's 4 rotor FD??? 

sorry for getting ot.


----------



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> have u seen scoot's 4 rotor FD???
> 
> sorry for getting ot.


-NP  My ID sort of misleads, it should be RB26_OR_R26B.. I'd love to own a car powered by either.. :thumbup: 

-As for scoot's.. Don't think so. I've seen mention of one in Australia that someone was doing.. Using a custom built 4rotor (2 13B's attached together). Wouldn't mind a R26B just for display in the livingroom..  Seriously though, back to Nissan stuff 

-Re Sileighty: Perhaps. I found a site elsewhere on the net that indicated that Nissan built like 400 cars and now they're worth a good deal in Japan since they're so rare. Something like they normal conversion, 180SX with an S13 Silvia front end, but then they added like 40HP to the engine to make it even better at mountain racing... or something like that. *shrug* Don't know myself, didn't even realize the Sileighty was anything but a 'hybrid' made by people trying to customize their car until a couple days ago..  Anyway, the point's sort of moot, since a Sil-80 is a Sil-80 regardless of if it ever was legitimized by Nissan


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> 1. if you do a 15-80 conversion, the only s15 body parts you're gonna be able to use are front bumper and hood.


what about s14??? could i use the bumpers or aftermarket ones. there aint no mother*bleep*ing sticky for that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> what about s14??? could i use the bumpers or aftermarket ones. there aint no mother*bleep*ing sticky for that.


huh?? are you talking about a s15 front on a s14?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think he wants to do the s14 conversion.

which reminds me....i got this movie called redlined and its got a stupid plot but nice cars. its based in australia so everything is RHD except for some american truck with a massive blower....the main character drives a white s14, and his friend drives a black s13.....fuckin awesome...sorry for goin off topic but they do some wickid burnouts and stuff...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, ive asked a long time ago about the S14a front onto the S13...wheres the sticky to that???


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kelso said:


> i think he wants to do the s14 conversion.
> 
> which reminds me....i got this movie called redlined and its got a stupid plot but nice cars. its based in australia so everything is RHD except for some american truck with a massive blower....the main character drives a white s14, and his friend drives a black s13.....fuckin awesome...sorry for goin off topic but they do some wickid burnouts and stuff...


Its called "In the Red' and it is a very very bad movie.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

all the movies about imports are bad..


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no no its called redlined....well atleast its called that here...oh well its like 5 bucks at target and walmart...the movie itself is horrible but all i did was fast forward it until i saw a car doing anything  so it was alright hahaha

back on topic, wheres info on the s14 conversion


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this thread's about s14 conversion?? 

jk..


----------

